# Special Henlsey Arrow Pricing For Outbackers.com



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I've been dealing with Sean Woodruff in Hensley management and mentioned that there were a few Outbackers who may be interested in a Hensley if there was a good deal. Here's his e-mail to me after sending him a link to this post:

My previous Hensley post

"Thanks for that Glenn! That is a great testimonial. Can I add it to our packet?

Ok, let your friends on the forum know you have arranged a deal for them.
If three or more buy on any ONE day before October 21st, I will knock another $150 off ($300 total) the October promo for Outbackers ONLY. Please tell them to contact me only at my e-mail address ([email protected]) or my extension 100. Payment plans will have to remain the same as the current promo.

Thanks again,

Sean"

OK, so if we can get 3 Outbackers who want to buy before October 21st (not sure why they all have to buy on the same day?) they will get $300 off the normal price of $2995. I think he's saying it would not apply to any payment plans.

I guess you should respond to this post to coordinate who's interested. PeeWee wanna get this thing started??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal Glenn, I'm going to pin this for a couple of days to it gets some traffic and maybe help some folks make the jump to a Hensley.

Thanks for thinking about your fellow Outbackers!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, we got one! We need two more. The deal on the "one day" part is that Hensley gets a bigger shipping discount from UPS if they ship 3 at a pop.

If we can coordinate 3 purchases, they don't need to all buy the same day, but Hensley will ship the same day. Remember that the Outbackers special price includes shipping!

$2695 for Outbackers...any more takers?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice job working out the deal.

Mike


----------



## captmike (Sep 7, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Nice job working out the deal.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]57375[/snapback]​


I,m new here and waiting for delevery of our outback.Sign me up for a hensley. 
.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Mike,

With a 31RQS (my dream Outback BTW) you need a Hensley!

Glenn


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, we've got 2 now!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I only wish I had the extra $2700 right now to jump on the deal. Unfortunately, all the extra $$$$ is already spent on un-important stuff like my daughters pre-school, and some much needed repairs to the house prior to winter setting in.

Maybe next year.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> OK, we've got 2 now!
> [snapback]57403[/snapback]​


We are newbies taking delivery in 2 weeks. Until last night, we had been led to believe that the HA would be overkill for our 25RSS. After lots of discussion - we've become believers. Another OBer sent me this link last night - looks like you still need that 3rd player - can we get in on this?


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > OK, we've got 2 now!
> ...


Absolutely, Call Sean Woodruff at Hensley at 800-410-6580 (X 100) and tell him you're an Outbacker and he'll take it from there!

Lemme know how it goes...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome! I'll be on the phone as soon as I know this:

Is installation of one of these babies really a reasonable DIY project? How much ability does one really need? Got your basic car know-how but the "real stuff" is generally sent to the "pros"....who, in this case, sound like they may be more trouble than good. Are we better off having them install and then just doing the final tweaks or is it really something that can be done in the driveway with a (better than average) standard toolbox at hand. and, yes, we can - and sometimes even do - read (& follow) instructions.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > OK, we've got 2 now!
> ...


I see you've got a 4Runner like I do. I went with the 21rs because I was concerned about shorter wheelbase and wanted to stay way below the weight limits. Our dealer talked us out of the Hensley also saying it wasn't need with that small of a trailer. While, I don't have any problems with my current setup, I do regret not getting the Hensley. I would definitely recommend you get one with the additional length and weight.

Bruce


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's a nice looking set-up! Can't wait for ours to arrive (in 2 weeks)









Thanks for the input - after several days of generally hearing that the 4R will be 'maxed out' its good to hear good stuff from a fellow 4Rer. The HA it is - all done but the cryin' (and check writin')


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wolfwood,

Installation is a breeze. Just don't be too anal like I was. The system is very forgiving so don't worry if your trailer is absolutely, perfectly level. You can fine tune everything with your pistons and tension bars. You WON'T regret your decision PLUS it's got a lifetime guarantee so when you upgrade your TV and TT (trust me, you will) you'll have the hitch for each upgrade!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Glenn. We're good at 'anal'....but we'll keep your words in mind.









In fact, just got off the phone with Sean - good guy! It's done! Looks like we'll have a HA BEFORE we have a TT!










fyi - Sean only has 1 other buyer from this Forum, although he said he was confident that he'd have another. Said he expected it would ship out this week. Not sure if he's just giving us the deal whether or not a 3rd buyer comes in or what. He also recommended that the hitch be done by the owner - NOT the dealer - for all of the same reasons posted out here. Interesting. Guess we'll have the dealer deliver the TT to the house AFTER we do the walk thru at the dealer's site.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, Glenn. We're good at 'anal'....but we'll keep your words in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I brought my own tools and did the install in a parking spot next to the dealers driveway. Took me about an hour. Did not have to deal with them towing it home. If you have any questions send them. Will try to help as much as possible.

Jared


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd have your dealer install it as part of the deal! They can do the install while you do your PDI and will be done before you're done. It's worth asking them!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - after talking to Hensley and my dealer...I'm gonna install. Hensley's experience is that the dealers don't read the instructions (now THERE'S a suprise!) so they almost always put it on wrong. Then, after they've done it once and "know how" , it only takes them an hour or so but they charge the next guy (and the next and the next) for several hours of labor. Dealer had already told us "it would take about 5 hrs" at $100/hr .... I don't think so!







If it's gonna take that long - and it sure doesn't sound like it will - it'll be on my time, I'll come out knowing the system and the cold beer will be only a few steps away.









I did suggest to the dealer that they pay attention to this site AND that they give it to their prospective buyers. But, like dog training, will likely need to repeat that very slowly, in single syllable words, several more times when I get back there (to pick her up







). In any case - looks like I'll have the HA sitting in my garage for a week or 2 without a TT to put it on









Thanks for all the great advice and for correcting all the cr** I'd been fed. Instinct said to spit it out ...but who knew? I know, I know - OUTBACKERS KNOW!









I'll post some photos - could be an interesting show


----------

